# Dealer Applied Protectant



## Rooster (Sep 1, 2010)

We just bought a 250rs and the salesman tried to get us to buy the extended warranty for a couple thousand bucks but we said no because we bought it on our old 210rs and never used it at all. After this he then tried to get us to buy a protectant package from them for the exterior. He said we wouldn't have to wax it and it would come clean a lot easier, this was for the sale price of $700. I'm pretty sure we never had it on the old one ither and never had any issus with it and I think I can buy a lot of wax with $70! Does nayone know what kind of protectant they would use and whether it is just another sales pitch? Has anyone else had this put on their trailer? Just want to make sure we didn'y make a mistake when we said no thanks again.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

to me, sounds like their trying to get some wax between you and your money.

Just MHO, kevin


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

When we bought our 21RS, my wife wanted the fabric protectant on the sofa and dinette seats. With two boys in tow I wasn't going to argue about that one. When we picked up the trailer, the paperwork said that the exterior protectant had been applied and not the fabric protectant. It was a mistake on their part so they paid for the fabric protectant to be applied to the trailer (in our driveway) and we got the exterior protectant for free. The dirt does come off really easily but black streaks are still hard to get off. I have found that what works really well is to take a standard windshield cleaner/squeegee and put it onto an extension pole. Use the bug scrubber side to get the bugs and black streaks off.


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

We skiped the extended warranty, fabric protectant and outside protectant. Bought a coule cans of 3M scotchguard and did the fabric myself. I'm having a hard time understanding what the expensive outside protectant would do for me that using something like protect all wouldn't.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It wasn't just the fabric protectant. They also guaranteed that if the fabric stained from anything within a certain time period, that it would be replaced.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Just like car sales, they were trying to pad the sales profits. Huge profits on the extended warranties and protectants. My dealer said just to keep it washed and wax it twice a year and that was all it needs to stay like new.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Bob in Virginia said:


> Just like car sales, they were trying to pad the sales profits. Huge profits on the extended warranties and protectants. My dealer said just to keep it washed and wax it twice a year and that was all it needs to stay like new.


Ditto.

It's a pure unadulterated rip-off.









I also don't wax mine twice a year. I use a product when I wash it, it still shines and cleans easily - and in four years I've towed it over 50,000 miles.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

raynardo said:


> Just like car sales, they were trying to pad the sales profits. Huge profits on the extended warranties and protectants. My dealer said just to keep it washed and wax it twice a year and that was all it needs to stay like new.


Ditto.

It's a pure unadulterated rip-off.









I also don't wax mine twice a year. I use a product when I wash it, it still shines and cleans easily - and in four years I've towed it over 50,000 miles.








[/quote]

What product do you use when you wash it? 
I've been using standard car wax. It works as long as I apply it twice a year but I wonder if there is anything else which would do the job with once a year application.


----------



## Rooster (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help, I was sure we never had it on the 21' and we never had any issues in 6 years but I didn't want to take any chances with this one. I guess they thought we never paid enough for the trailer to begin with so they figured they could get more. I wonder how much they make off of the "must have extras" in a year? Raynardo, if you want to share your secret product I'd sure like to try it out. The less time I have to spend waxing the better, camping season here is short enough already!


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

Snake oil sales.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

WWH said:


> Snake oil sales.


Absolutely. I never bought any of those aftermarket warranties even on automobiles. Those are items I either can do myself or pay someone to do it for much less. Secondly and also more importantly, if it fails it is always a hassle to try to get dealers to honor their warranty. Even with the factory warranty it is always a hassle when it comes to demanding warranty service.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Tangooutback said:


> What product do you use when you wash it?
> I've been using standard car wax. It works as long as I apply it twice a year but I wonder if there is anything else which would do the job with once a year application.


The product I use is called "Original Bike Spirits Spray Cleaner & Polish", it's manufactured by Amrep of Marietta, GA. Here's the LINK

It's original designed for motorcycles, but when I discovered how well it worked on my Miata's, I decided to see how well it worked on my OB. I'm totally pleased with this stuff. I carry it the trunk of all my cars as well as my scooter and the OB.


----------

